# Ausgabe nach Excel exportieren



## h00b (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte Werte die mein Programm ausgibt gerne in eine Excel Tabelle speichern.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen wie ich da am besten weiterkommen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen

Grüße


----------



## XHelp (4. Apr 2011)

Im Internet gibt es die eine oder andere Anleitung dazu:
Let me google that for you


----------



## André Uhres (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo h00b,

herzlich willkommen bei "java-forum.org" .

Eine JTable kannst du mit "kopieren/einfügen" von Hand in eine Excel Datei übertragen. Wenn du es programmiern willst, dann hilft eine geeignete Api wie z.B. die JExcelApi.

Gruß,
André


----------



## r.w. (5. Apr 2011)

Hallo h00b,



h00b hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte Werte die mein Programm ausgibt gerne in eine Excel Tabelle speichern.
> 
> ...



die einfachste Lösung wäre wahrscheinlich eine csv-Datei
zu erzeugen, die Du einfach mit Excel aufrufen kannst.

VG ROlf


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (5. Apr 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wenn Du aus Java Exceldatei schreiben möchtes, kannst Du jxl.jar verwenden.

Download jxl.jar : jxl.jarJKLJar File Download

Eine Mögliche Methode könnte so aussehen:

```
public void datenSpeichern(){
	    WritableWorkbook auswertung = null;
	    WritableSheet sheet = null;
		try {
			auswertung = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File("c:/test.xls"));
			sheet = auswertung.createSheet("Daten", 0);
			sheet.addCell(new Label(0, 0, "Test"));
			auswertung.write();
			auswertung.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (WriteException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Diese Methode erzeugt eine Excel Datei mit dem Namen "Test", ein Tabellenblatt "Daten" 
und schreibt in die Celle A1 den Label "Test".

den Rest muß Du dir selber erarbeiten.

Viel Spaß


----------



## youngster (5. Apr 2011)

Ich habe erste gute Erfahungen mit POI gemacht. 
Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents
Viel Erfolg


----------



## André Uhres (6. Apr 2011)

youngster hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe erste gute Erfahungen mit POI gemacht. Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents



JExcelApi scheint hier schlanker zu sein.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Noctarius (6. Apr 2011)

Ich kann POI an dieser Stelle auch empfehlen. Früher gab es mal Cocoon, aber davon würde ich die Finger lassen


----------

